# 97 Maxima oil leak



## maxima_fan (Feb 16, 2006)

I have an oil leak that has gotten worse recently and it appeared to be from the oil pan. I removed the oil pan and RTVed it back, but I am still getting oil stains mostly on the passenger side. Any suggestions as to where it may be leaking?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I hope you let the RTV dry for atleast 2 hours before putting in oil?
Also did you check the Oil Pressure sending unit? 
here's the possible places where maximas tend to leak:
oil pan
oil pressure unit
oil seals
oil pump housing
valve cover

you should clean the dirty area thoroughly and then check it the next day. If the next day its not dirty much check it the next day after that and so on.


----------



## maxima_fan (Feb 16, 2006)

I let it dry for about 24 hours before filling, so I doubt that is it. I have seen a couple of other threads suggesting the oil pressure sending unit, could this develop a large enough problem to have a decent sized leak (more than a couple of drops over night)? I understand it is fairly easy to change out, is this correct?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

it all depends on how bad the sensor is. replacinf it is as easy as doing an oil change. you will need a special socket for it do, or an open ended wrench thats big enough.


----------



## maxima_fan (Feb 16, 2006)

There was some oil near the sensor, but it still looks like the oil is coming from multiple sides of the oil pan (front, rear, and passenger sides) and not just the rear. I cleaned off the sensor and the surrounding area with a rag and will check when I get home from work tonight. Another question ... to remove the sensor do you simply turn the sensor itself (white plastic) or the metal ring around it? I can't tell if the metal ring is just the mounting location or an actual threaded locking nut that holds the sensor in place.

Thanks again for the response.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

maxima_fan said:


> Another question ... to remove the sensor do you simply turn the sensor itself (white plastic) or the *metal ring around it*? I can't tell if the metal ring is just the mounting location or an actual *threaded locking ** nut * that holds the sensor in place.
> 
> Thanks again for the response.


If you try to twist it by the (white plastic) part YOU WILL BREAK THE SENSOR!!! this doesnt really matter for the one that is going to be replaced, but it does matter for the new one. You have to remove it using a special socket that is sold at Autozone or other auto parts store. Also yes, it has threads and it is removed using the metal ring around the sensor.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

The mysterious leak sometimes comes from the back timing chain cover. It will leak down the front first then run back. Clean it off and if it leaks from the right front corner of the engine it is probably the timing chain cover. It is very hard to see with the accy's on the engine but I have seen a couple leak from there and it is very hard to diagnose.


----------

